# Proper way to acclimate new shrimp to a tank?



## lowfi (Apr 18, 2007)

Is there a procedure to acclimate new shrimp to an aquarium???

Thanks!


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

This is how I aclimate shrimp... I first float the bag in my tank water for 5-10 minutes, then I pour shrimp along with bag water into a small bowl. Then I start adding small amounts of tank water in 10-15 minute intervals for about 1 hour. Then I use a net to scope out the shrimp and put them into my tank.


----------



## bdement (Jun 4, 2007)

One addition to what trenac said: At the end of the hour, you should aim to have about 3 times the water that you started with.


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Agreed.... 
though what i would do is to use the drip method.. i found it kind of efficient..


----------



## GlitcH (Aug 21, 2006)

I would also add that if the "bag" they came in is a breather bag you should not use that for acclimation. The O2 exchange doesn't work correctly when breather bags are submersed, the shrimp can be deprived of O2 and possibly die. Just use a ziplock or something else that's clean.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

That's true Brain, but floating the breather bag for 5 minutes will not hurt.


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

If you use the drip method, you won't have to acclimate the bag for temperature.


Quick explanation of drip method:

Transfer water and shrimp from bag into a bucket. Run an airline from the tank you want to put them in, to the bucket. Get water running down the airline like a siphon into the bucket. Once you've doubled the volume of water in the bucket, dump the water out, and continue drip method until the bucket reaches the double volume again. Then net the shrimp and add them in.

I usually aim for around 2-4 drops of water per second. You can adjust the drop rate by knotting the airline. The drip method will take a couple hours, but I believe it's safer.


----------



## elaphe (Aug 24, 2006)

erijnal said:


> If you use the drip method, you won't have to acclimate the bag for temperature.
> 
> Quick explanation of drip method:
> 
> ...


Just another quick tip. Get an airline control valve (not sure the exact name). One with barbs on both ends and a valve that goes from fully open to fully closed. Start the water then turn the valve so that you drip at the rate you want.

I have a cheap brass one. I think it cost less than $1.50 at Petsmart. It's nice because it also hangs on the side of the tank. Short silicone tube in the tank, long tube to the bucket on the floor. Works really good for shrimp and fish.

Brian


----------

